# STC 1000 EE Error



## xsynari (11/4/14)

Hello everyone, first time poster here. I'm working on a project involving the STC 1000 temperature controller. I want to clarify that this project has nothing to do with brewing, but it seems that this community has a solid knowledge of the controller so I 
thought I might take my chances here. I am attempting to wire up a STC 1000 12V DC controller to a set of thermoelectric coolers (TECs). The specs for the TECs can be found here.

Initially, I had bought the wrong model for this project. I had wired a STC 1000 110AC model and it worked perfectly with no errors. For the heating, I had attached a female connector to the output and tested it using a hair dryer and everything worked. When I ended up wiring the TEC to the heating output, the 110 AC voltage far exceeded the 4.1V voltage rating on the TEC and it ended up exploding. To correct this, I bought the STC 1000 12V DC model and wired up a separate circuit (which involves a voltage regulator and some resistors) to step the voltage down to < 4V.

And finally to my problem. I wired up the 12V model the same way as I did the 110AC model, but now I am getting an EE error when I turn it on (EE shows up on the display and makes a loud beep). I am using a 12V AC/DC adapter as the supply, and since there is only two wires for the supply (positive, neutral, and no ground), I have removed the ground connections that I had previously used for the 110 AC model. Here is a diagram of my connections.

According to the documentation, this is a temperature sensor problem but it seems like the sensor is working correctly. I tested its resistance using a multimeter (reading ~11K ohms) and made sure it was properly connected to the controller unit. I still had the 110AC controller handy, so I connected just the power supply (mains) and the temperature probe to the controller and there was no errors. Attempting this connection to the 12V DC unit (connecting just the 12V DC supply and temperature probe) resulted in the EE error.

So, what do you think the problem could be? It might be a faulty unit, but I want to troubleshoot this issue as much as possible before buying another unit and having the same problem occur. Also wanted to ask this (it may be a stupid question), but do you think the positive and neutral wires are reversed which may be giving me the error? I tested the 12V supply with the multimeter (red probe on positive, black probe on neutral) and attached the positive in the "1" terminal and negative in the "2" terminal. Would the unit short circuit if I reversed the wiring? Once again, this might be a stupid question, but I'm willing to try anything that might work. 

I really need to figure this out as soon as possible so I'd like to hear any thoughts you have on this matter. Thanks everyone, I look forward to any suggestions you may have.


----------



## idzy (11/4/14)

Probably unrelated, but EE on the Kegerator means you need to replace the front touch panel, which includes the temperature display LCD and the adjustment buttons with a new one.


----------



## idzy (11/4/14)

Sorry not sure if you have tried this, but have you tried just swapping temp probes?


----------



## QldKev (11/4/14)

I've only seen EE when no probe is connected. I just tested my probe and it's 11.6K ohm. When I put the probe back in the stc and switched it back on it still showed EE for ~5secs before displaying the temperature. Sounds like the unit may be faulty.


----------



## NewtownClown (11/4/14)

Probably also unrelated but EE on my shoes means I have purchased the wrong size


----------



## xsynari (11/4/14)

Hi everyone, thanks for the quick replies!



idzy said:


> Sorry not sure if you have tried this, but have you tried just swapping temp probes?


Yes, I have. Initially tried using the probe that came with the 12V DC model, and after the error, swapped that for the other probe (from my previously used 110 AC model). The same error results, but both probes work on the 110 AC model.



QldKev said:


> I've only seen EE when no probe is connected. I just tested my probe and it's 11.6K ohm. When I put the probe back in the stc and switched it back on it still showed EE for ~5secs before displaying the temperature. Sounds like the unit may be faulty.


I'm afraid that might be the case. I switched the probe leads back and forth between terminals 3 and 4, rechecked circuitry, pretty much tried anything to make it work. I'm hoping there might be an alternative suggestion out there.



NewtownClown said:


> Probably also unrelated but EE on my shoes means I have purchased the wrong size


Hahaha!


----------



## 431neb (11/4/14)

Pretty sure my freshly wired and new STC showed EE when there was no probe connected (I lost my probe!!). 

Anyway have a look at my recent posts as there is some very informative information there from some helpful AHB members about exactly which probe you should replace it with. I suppose if it aint the probe then there bust be a loose connection in your unit or bad solder joint or something.

Incidentally, for those that are curious - the probe was located in the "man drawer" in the house. I call it a man drawer but really it's where all the shit that belongs to me goes when it's too small to be left in the "dumping ground" which is just outside of the back door. I found heaps of cool shit in the man drawer BTW. Missing phone chargers, my TomTom, an iPhone (for Mum), a label maker (what problem?) and bugger me - another STC. Still in the wrapper!

Edit to ask xysnari what are you doing with the STC anyway?


----------

